# Anybody Know About Town North PCA in Richardson, TX?



## Mushroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Town North PCA Richardson, TX

I have an online friend who is going to visit this Church this coming Lord's Day, and I was wondering if anybody on PB was familiar with it.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 19, 2009)

Check your PMs


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2009)

It's my recollection that it came into the PCA with the Joining and Receiving of the RPC,ES, so it isn't from the old Southern Presbyterian tradition that those of us that grew up in the PCUS are used to. 

I attended there for a while many, many years ago, but I have no current information that would be useful.


----------

